# Chauvet Symbols for VWX



## scotteckers (Mar 16, 2014)

Has anybody come across "official" Chauvet symbols for Vectorworks? I have resorted to using StudioSpot symbols for my Chauvet movers -- which works fine for what I need -- but it would be nicer to have the "real thing".


----------



## Ben Dickmann (Mar 17, 2014)

All of our Chauvet Professional fixtures (Legend, Q, COLORado, Ovation, COLORdash, Iluminarc) have been sent to Vectorworks, and should be appearing in their next library release. The Chauvet DJ (Intimidator, Slim Par, etc) are going in to them in the next couple weeks to be built.

Feel free to contact me directly, if I can help.
-Ben Dickmann
Product Manager
Chauvet Professional


----------



## scotteckers (Mar 19, 2014)

Ben Dickmann said:


> All of our Chauvet Professional fixtures (Legend, Q, COLORado, Ovation, COLORdash, Iluminarc) have been sent to Vectorworks, and should be appearing in their next library release. The Chauvet DJ (Intimidator, Slim Par, etc) are going in to them in the next couple weeks to be built.
> 
> Feel free to contact me directly, if I can help.
> -Ben Dickmann
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I look forward to seeing your symbols in upcoming Vectorworks releases.


----------



## theatre4jc (Jun 27, 2014)

I just downloaded the latest Vectorworks release for Service Pack 4 and it did not have any Chauvet symbols added in. Just wanted to check to see if they made this release, or see if I'm somehow missing something. I'm still fairly new to VW. If they will not be available through VW for a while, is there any way to get a few fixtures that I am using for a room I am currently building?


----------



## Ben Dickmann (Jun 27, 2014)

Check you PM.


----------



## TheatreTeacher (Jul 1, 2014)

So, did the OP ever find symbols? Or did you just make ones?


----------



## Ben Dickmann (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes. 
We have been advised by VW that all Chauvet Symbols will be in the 2015 release of the software. In the meantime, we have a copy of them and can distribute to those with an active subscription as need warrants. Please contact me via PM if you need them, and I will be happy to assist.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 21, 2014)

Ben Dickmann said:


> Yes.
> We have been advised by VW that all Chauvet Symbols will be in the 2015 release of the software. In the meantime, we have a copy of them and can distribute to those with an active subscription as need warrants. Please contact me via PM if you need them, and I will be happy to assist.



Just an FYI, they didn't seem to make it in the 2015 release


----------



## Michael Graham (Oct 22, 2014)

I have e-mailed Vectorworks about this issue and they assure me that the files are available on their website for download.


----------



## let there be light (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael Graham said:


> I have e-mailed Vectorworks about this issue and they assure me that the files are available on their website for download.


Did you find them? I can't seem to.


----------



## Michael Graham (Oct 29, 2014)

I just sent them another E-mail to see what the story is. If you pm me, I can give you the files


----------



## ScottT (Oct 29, 2014)

(Assuming VWX 2015)

Click on "Help", then "Download Content". It brings you to a website where you can download the entertainment files.


----------



## let there be light (Oct 29, 2014)

ScottT said:


> (Assuming VWX 2015)
> 
> Click on "Help", then "Download Content". It brings you to a website where you can download the entertainment files.


I still haven't upgraded, sadly.


----------



## Michael Graham (Nov 4, 2014)

On http://www.chauvetlighting.com/ we have posted the symbols in our downloads section (at the bottom of the page). there are two files.


----------

